# Things not to do on a first date. Applies equally to male and female.



## Painted Ride (Jun 30, 2008)

^ ****....thoes were great. i heard once..."my truck is nicer than your car, so lets take your car so my truck will not be at risk for dings and such"....holy crap....i told him that i forgot to feed my horse. went home and hung out with the only man who loves me and is never mean to me. needless to say worried about my car.


----------



## Kentucky (Aug 2, 2008)

^That boy got sounds like a real jerk. 

*"My ex is crazy."*

That can be taken as warning, the ex may be dangerous can come looking to harm you.


----------



## Painted Ride (Jun 30, 2008)

Kentucky said:


> ^That boy got sounds like a real jerk.
> 
> *"My ex is crazy."*
> 
> That can be taken as warning, the ex may be dangerous can come looking to harm you.


 
yeah he was a real winner! thats why our relationship only lasted a whopping week! talked, agreeed upon a date; then he opened his pie-hole! red flags everywhere! i was outta there.


----------



## slightly crazy (Aug 20, 2008)

RegalCharm said:


> *
> 6. "Where did you go to school?"*
> Believe it or not, many people didn't go to college, and totally resent being put on the spot with this tired old question. And while plenty of grads are happy to wax on and on about their "glory years" or whatever, it's probably better to ask something like, "Have you always lived here?" "How did you choose your career?" or another more general question that might lead you to discussing educational background. Again, it may seem strange, but for all kinds of reasons, a lot of people have negative knee-jerk reactions to this seemingly innocuous question.
> *7. "Can I take your picture?"*
> Creepy much? But yeah, I have girlfriends who've been waylaid by this gem. For real. Maybe it's the thought of him showing his buddies your photo and bragging about bagging you, or even the image of him fawning over your pic tacked up on one of those cray-cray serial killer wall collages. Either way, ick.


I'm one of the ones in didn't go to college groupe and I absolutely hate that question.
I hate having my picture taken it's even worse when girls just pull out their phone and start taking pictures without even asking I find myself hiding behind whatever I grab first


----------



## RegalCharm (Jul 24, 2008)

:shock:Wouldn't it be nice if we could actually put a label
around the necks of some, that would give a warning
like talk to at your own risk.:shock:


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl (Apr 2, 2008)

"My ex is crazy" Should be taken as a BIG RED FLAG... lol...sometimes that person sitting across the table from you MADE their ex crazy and you're next! :wink:


----------



## RegalCharm (Jul 24, 2008)

Dumas'_Grrrl said:


> "My ex is crazy" Should be taken as a BIG RED FLAG... lol...sometimes that person sitting across the table from you MADE their ex crazy and you're next! :wink:


 
very possible scenario. :shock: :wink:


----------



## Angel_Leaguer (Jun 13, 2008)

When I go out on the first date the question that I hate the most is: So why are you single????

I mean how are you suppose to answer that? I think its a trap no matter which way you do go with it.


----------



## RegalCharm (Jul 24, 2008)

bad bad opening line......


lets see, Oh, how about this one,

Was you dad a thief? (you) WHAT!!!!! 
he must have been to steal the sparkles from the stars 
and place them in your eyes.

NO, not that one either huh. Well could always fall back on

If I said you have a Beautiful Body, would you hold it against me.?

or Are you tired? Because you have been running through my mind since
I saw you.


----------



## Angel_Leaguer (Jun 13, 2008)

RegalCharm said:


> bad bad opening line......
> 
> 
> lets see, Oh, how about this one,
> ...


hearing those brings back my memories of one of my high school friends... she would try to use those on random guys to see their reactions... ya they all thought she was nuts, and we did too!!!


----------



## Painted Ride (Jun 30, 2008)

^ wow guys still say those corny lines?!?!? eeewwwww:shock:


----------



## kickshaw (May 7, 2008)

i choose not to hear the corny lines...then blame it on the fact that i'm hard of hearing....gives them a second chance


----------



## Angel_Leaguer (Jun 13, 2008)

kickshaw said:


> i choose not to hear the corny lines...then blame it on the fact that i'm hard of hearing....gives them a second chance


You are way too nice :wink:


----------



## Painted Ride (Jun 30, 2008)

Angel_Leaguer said:


> You are way too nice :wink:


 
yup


----------



## RegalCharm (Jul 24, 2008)

tbenitez said:


> yup


HI....


----------



## Painted Ride (Jun 30, 2008)

^ hi to you too:wink:


----------



## RegalCharm (Jul 24, 2008)

tbenitez said:


> ^ hi to you too:wink:


how is your day going?


----------



## Painted Ride (Jun 30, 2008)

^ fine thus far...you?


----------



## RegalCharm (Jul 24, 2008)

tbenitez said:


> ^ fine thus far...you?


 
Good here too although it is only 3:30. Still enough time 
left in the day for murphy's law to creep in. LOL.


----------



## Painted Ride (Jun 30, 2008)

toushey.....very true..y so neg? its still a gorgeous day and plenty of time left in it!


----------



## RegalCharm (Jul 24, 2008)

LOL, I am one of those realalist type people.
I know murphy's law can pop up at the least un-suspecting time.
So I just try to be prepared for a twist of fate.

my birth sign is Cancer, I find that I pretty much match the 
description of the sign. Things that suddenly pop up throw me
off and my brain goes into overdrive for a work around.


----------



## Painted Ride (Jun 30, 2008)

things like what???? what has suddenly pop up?


----------



## RegalCharm (Jul 24, 2008)

tbenitez said:


> things like what???? what has suddenly pop up?


Example:

while like just a little bit ago. I know a person who told me she checks out her myspace 2 or 3 times a day instead of checking email all the time
and she would get my messages faster using myspace.

So at 2am this morning I am signing up , get the conformation emails
and all that, do some changes and such to the page.
waiting for an ok that she accepted my friendship approval

finally get the approval, go to myspace and can't sign in. ugh. 
not a life threatin situation I know, but I was on there for an hour
already. We became friends a couple of yrs ago on another horse form
Have never meet her personallity. But it is like we have known each other
for yrs. Just a good online friendship.

Wow. this became a long answer. LOL. sorry.


----------



## Painted Ride (Jun 30, 2008)

thats good that yall are back in touch!!! i think i am the only person still to this day with out a " myspace" phewy


----------



## RegalCharm (Jul 24, 2008)

LOL. this is the first site like that for me too.
But it will not last long, on the site they say they are closing
it next yr. LOL.


----------



## Jehanzeb (Nov 2, 2008)

count me too. I don't have myspace either. I don't need myspace I have many spaces which needs to be filled.;-)

I believe in realism over technologism (if there is a word like technologism). I am sure you all understood what I meant.

About the date, never did what was listed in the those lines. I guess I should try one of them and see what an outcome would be ;-).

Regards


----------



## highlander (Oct 26, 2008)

i was on a trip a few months back and my ex tried, the star line, and
" is your name gullet (that shaving foam stuff (sp)) cos your the best a man can get"
but he also said about another ex and i ran a mile. i can't stand men who aren't straight talking.chat up line make me laugh and walk off.


----------



## RegalCharm (Jul 24, 2008)

A Scottish Lassie, Top of the Mornin to Ya.

or is that irish? :?


----------



## highlander (Oct 26, 2008)

scottish, outer herbrides of scotland. morning lol


----------



## RegalCharm (Jul 24, 2008)

oooooppss, sorry should have said Lad. my bad


this will teach me to stay up all night.


----------



## highlander (Oct 26, 2008)

RegalCharm said:


> oooooppss, sorry should have said Lad. my bad
> 
> 
> this will teach me to stay up all night.


 i'm female!!!!:wink:


----------



## RegalCharm (Jul 24, 2008)

highlander said:


> i'm female!!!!:wink:


 
like I said , that will teach me to stay up all night.:lol:


----------



## highlander (Oct 26, 2008)

lol, so come on whats the cheesst chat up lines you guys have ever used?


----------



## RegalCharm (Jul 24, 2008)

highlander said:


> lol, so come on whats the cheesst chat up lines you guys have ever used?


 
well there is this one I did a couple of times in my youth.


pull out ten dollars and propose a bet to the girl you want to 
be with . it is a really good ice-breaker and if anybody is around watching
it will be funny to the people watching. 

Here is the bet? You tell her you can kiss her on the lips
and never touch her lips.:shock:

to her it sounds like a sure bet huh. but taking your time
to adjust your body and your head to make sure you are not going
to touch her, just go ahead and kiss her. then give her the $10.:lol:


----------



## gotxhorses (Jul 6, 2008)

Haha, thats a good one!


----------



## Painted Ride (Jun 30, 2008)

thats cute...never happened to me...i think i might freak out a little. especially if i "just" met the person and we were talking and they kissed me!!! wow, i like a guy to be agressive but i usually like to make the frist move. a little less pressure on them. but if you do not like my horse....forget about it. hehe


----------



## RegalCharm (Jul 24, 2008)

tbenitez said:


> thats cute...never happened to me...i think i might freak out a little. especially if i "just" met the person and we were talking and they kissed me!!! wow, i like a guy to be agressive but i usually like to make the frist move. a little less pressure on them. but if you do not like my horse....forget about it. hehe


 
I think the the horse should like the person. LOL.
but I do like horses and I have an extra 10 bucks.:lol:


----------



## Painted Ride (Jun 30, 2008)

RegalCharm said:


> I think the the horse should like the person. LOL.
> but I do like horses and I have an extra 10 bucks.:lol:


hey everyone this is trisha...formaly known as tbenitez....my new user name is Painted Ride.......just to let everyone know!!!!


you are a mess ragal...but my mare has to like you too!!! but the ten bucks is tempting


----------



## RegalCharm (Jul 24, 2008)

roflmbo here.


----------



## Painted Ride (Jun 30, 2008)

^ ms. rayne does need a new halter.... hummmmm



hahahahaha
do you like the new name?


----------



## RegalCharm (Jul 24, 2008)

Yes, has a much more horsie ring to it.

I had a hard time breaking apart the old user name
to understand it.


----------

